# Eclairs



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2022)

Well, the Mrs. has developed an addiction to Eclairs and the Kroger bakery wants $4.99 for 4 and I said I could give them a shot. It didn't take her long to find a recipe LOL!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Vanilla Bean





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Filling





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dough squirted out with a pastry bag and egg washed









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Out of the oven and cooling





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Filled and ready for chocolate





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Time to chill





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yum!
After a lot of work and mess I got 10 of them. I don't know if I'm saving any money (10 eggs!), but she says they're better than Kroger's :-)
This is my second batch. The first was a chaotic "learning experience" with pastry bags.....
It's kind of a long process so if any one is interested PM me and I'll direct them to the website.
My arthritis is acting up this morning and it's getting hard to type :-(
Thanks for looking and keep trying new things!
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 3, 2022)

I love eclairs! Looks like the effort was well worth it.


----------



## tbern (Dec 3, 2022)

those look great, nice job!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2022)

I haven't had an eclair in a while. I used to like eating them semi-frozen,

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 3, 2022)

Wow Dan, those look really good. Certainly a labor of love for a loved one. Nice job sir.

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 3, 2022)

Some fine work there, love eclairs! I hear you on the arthritis, tough to hit the right keys. RAY


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Dan, those look really good. Certainly a labor of love for a loved one. Nice job sir.
> 
> Robert


Thank you! Yeah, she's spoiled rotten.....


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 3, 2022)

Yep. Eclairs.....about like making crescent rolls! I too love eclares and yours look delicious!


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 3, 2022)

These look great! Homemade always tastes better to me!


----------

